# First camera



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

I plan on going today to get my first camera for wildlife photography. For the most part when I fish. What should I start out with


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

There is a wide array of cameras out there. I shoot Nikon , but Canon is also very popular. What is quite important is the lens you get. A mediocre camera with a great lens will take better photos that a great camera with a mediocre lens. There are places that will let you rent cameras and lens to try out before you buy.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

MichaelW said:


> There is a wide array of cameras out there. I shoot Nikon , but Canon is also very popular. What is quite important is the lens you get. A mediocre camera with a great lens will take better photos that a great camera with a mediocre lens. There are places that will let you rent cameras and lens to try out before you buy.


Exactly, I'm in the Canon camp but there is no substitute for quality lenses. Most DSLR cameras are capable of great images provided you have good glass in front of it. There is a company (don't remember who it is) that makes instructional DVD's for any camera made. I highly recommend one for the camera you decide on. It will teach you a lot about your particular camera. Maybe QuickPro camera dvd's or something like that.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Also look into Sony's line of DSLRs.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I donâ€™t know much about cameras but I took these pics with this camera the last few days....

Canon EOS Rebel sl2





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Ditto on the good glass comments. A mid level camera will take great pics with top quality glass. The Canon 7D series is a really good crop senor camera. Lots of good used stuff on Fred Miranda. Buy used and put the money you save towards the better glass. I shoot Canon exclusively and their L glass is good. Even the older used stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

thanks for the information. I believe I will start piecing together something I seen a canon at best buy for like 300 . then maybe later I can get better lens for it


----------



## Amirax1 (Dec 12, 2019)

If you like to shoot nature ar animal I can recommend some of Canon cameras. For example, Canon PowerShot SX60.CMOS sensor can take photos at up to 4608x3456 maximum resolution. Sony and Nikon are great brands too. Nikon COOLPIX P900 is worth mentioning. If you're still looking for a camera, I can suggest you read some reviews, for instance: https://www.bestadvisor.com/bridge-cameras Do you have any other requirements dor the camera?


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Amirax1 said:


> If you like to shoot nature ar animal I can recommend some of Canon cameras. For example, Canon PowerShot SX60.CMOS sensor can take photos at up to 4608x3456 maximum resolution. Sony and Nikon are great brands too. Nikon COOLPIX P900 is worth mentioning. If you're still looking for a camera, I can suggest you read some reviews, for instance: https://www.bestadvisor.com/bridge-
> cameras Do you have any other requirements dor the camera?


No I'm still doing a little research. I think I might try and get a used set up, funds are alittle tight but I'm still searching


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

may want to look into a camera rental place to try out for a week or so. that way you can see which ones you like and what works for you instead of buying and not really liking.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Nikon gets better ratings for imaging tech in the body. Canon gets better marks for lenses. I have found that Canon lenses are also a little cheaper.

I bought a cheap, used Fuji Finepix 30x variable to try out photography. Liked it so much I went out and bought a Nikon D5500 and a few lenses for it. 

I like the Nikon, but I still pick up the cheap old Fuji most of the time because it's so convenient with the wide range lens. And it's already dinged up so I don't worry about it or baby it. If I lost the Fuji tomorrow, I'd be perfectly happy with just the Nikon.

Both are pretty much point and shoot and both of them take better pictures than I do. So would a Canon, or a Sony, or...or....

Edit: I'd add that the biggest difference to me is that the Fuji has an integral lens. It's great (better than me), but I cannot change the lens if my skillset grows. The Nikon has interchangeable lenses. Adds a lot to the cost, but also adds flexibility that I may and may not grow into.


----------

